# Canyon Nerve AM 5.0



## Maracuja10 (27. August 2011)

Zum Verkauf steht mein 2010er Canyon Nerve AM 5.0, schwarz, Rahmengröße M:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/niedersachsen/fahrraeder/herren/u162238

@ psycho82: Danke


----------



## psycho82 (27. August 2011)

Nur so als Hinweis - Der Link funktioniert nicht

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (27. August 2011)

funktioniert mit anklicken immer noch nicht.

nur wenn man s als Text kopiert, gehts.

für Interessenten: *Klick!*


----------



## Maracuja10 (27. August 2011)

Danke an euch beide. Jetzt klappts aber definitiv.

Hatte es mit dem Anklicken probiert, aber da war ich selbst eingeloggt und daher ging das ohne Probleme ;-)


----------

